# AD Places to Live



## Rooka (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey guys,

I am in talks with a company in AD to work there starting Mid September. The company is located in Al Nahyan Area in Abu Dhabi. I was wondering what the distance is like from KC A to DT Abu Dhabi, and if someone travels that path often can they provide what its like for traffic and time to reach destination close to Al Nahyan?

Thanks


----------



## Mohammed-Awaad (Jul 23, 2010)

I prefer u delay this decision till u come and see areas by ur self


----------



## Rooka (Jul 28, 2010)

Fair enough, I guess that would probably be best way to handle this. All depends on luck finding a suitable place near the office.


----------

